# Divinity - Dragon Commander RTS



## Morwenth (25. Juli 2013)

Bin neulich beim Durchwühlen von Youtube über Dragon Commander gestolpert: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gbHsdC4U_2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Drachen mit Jetpaks, wie cool ist das denn bitte?   

RPG-mässige Story, Coop Multiplayer, Card Trading Aspekt, Shooterelemente und RTS?!   
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Hat jemand von euch die Beta gespielt?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juli 2013)

Das bizarre an dem Spiel ist, dass die besten Sachen um die Kernelemente herum sind, während die Schlachten selber noch stark verbesserungsfähig sind


----------



## Morwenth (26. Juli 2013)

Ist das so? Aber ich mag die Kernelemente.   Da kann ja sicher noch was gepatched werden und so. (EDIT: wird es wohl auch http://www.lar.net/2013/07/23/on-last-minute-changes-media/ *kaffee schlürf*)


----------



## Manaldheilungl (29. Juli 2013)

Hab das Spiel auch schon gesehen und finde es sehr interessant. Hab sogar noch ne Beta Key verlosung gefunden: 

http://www.gameswelt.de/dragon-commander/gewinnspiel/gewinnt-einen-von-2.000-beta-keys,1049


----------



## Foxwood (5. August 2013)

Ich denke mal, das ist normal, dass da noch viel gearbeitet werden muss. Ist ja immerhin noch Beta, wenn auch kurz vor dem Release. Ich habe jedenfalls beinahe täglich Patches in der Beta, von mehreren hundert MB und das ist für mich ein gutes Zeichen


----------



## Tikume (5. August 2013)

In einem der letzten PC Games Podcasts wurde darüber geredet. War sehr spassig (besonders die Sache mit der Krankenversicherung und den Gnomen) und hat Lust auf das Spiel gemacht 

http://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Podcast-Thema-233689/News/PC-Games-Podcast-204-1078770/


----------



## Foxwood (6. August 2013)

Heute ist Release, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Klasse, dann werde ich gleich mal Steam anschmeißen und gucken, was so geht 
Launch Trailer:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvnLAimI9PQ
Und hier ein Review, welches sehr positiv ist, als hätten wir das noch nicht gewusst ;-) : http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/games/pc/Divinity-Dragon-Commander-Review-373043.shtml


----------



## Tikume (6. August 2013)

Gamestar Test


Naja diesen Monat hat bei mir Sains Row IV Prio


----------



## Foxwood (7. August 2013)

Ok, die sind schwierig miteinander zu vergleichen, da vollkommen unterschiedliche Genres ^^ Aber wenn Du sagst "...diesen Monat..." gehe ich davon aus, dass man dich ab nächstem Monat dann bei "DDC" begrüßen kann :-P


----------



## Tikume (7. August 2013)

Nö, da warte ich doch auf nen Steam Sale.


----------



## Foxwood (8. August 2013)

Wer ist denn derzeit schon in DDC unterwegs? Eventuell fliegt man sich ja mal über den Weg und fechtet das eine oder andere Gefecht aus?


----------



## myadictivo (8. August 2013)

irgendwie hab ich ja auch blut geleckt. leider noch sooviel titel in meiner steam-bibliothek die unangezockt dahinvegetieren.
aber sieht zumindest nach einer interessanten mischung aus. auch wenn sie vll vieles in einen topf werfen und manche elemente dann nur halbherzig umsetzen...

aber drachen fliegen..wtf ?! kaufgrund genug ^^


----------



## Manaldheilungl (13. August 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> aber drachen fliegen..wtf ?! kaufgrund genug ^^


 Auf jeden! Ich kanns nur empfehlen. Spiele seit Tagen nichts anderes mehr. Drachen FTW!!!


----------



## Foxwood (14. August 2013)

Dich scheint es ja richtig erwischt zu haben. 
 Aber ich gebe auch zu, dass ich reichlich suchte. Aus Zeitgründen zwar nur 1-2 Stunden am Tag, aber es macht eine Menge Laune. Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich spürbar besser werde. Die Lernkurve ist sehr angenehm angelegt. Was haltet ihr so vom Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------

